# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  9 Thực Phẩm nên chọn khi đi chợ

## ducbkv

9 Thực Phẩm nên chọn khi đi chợ
Đó là cà chua, trái kiwi, nho đen, cam, bông cải xanh, quả bơ, xà lách xoong, tỏi và dầu ô liu-những thực phẩm bạn có thể dễ dàng mua ở chợ hoặc siêu thị và đem lại những lợi ích tuyệt vời về mặt cải thiện sức khỏe. 
Đứng đầu danh sách này là cà chua , vốn có hàm lượng vitamin C và chất chống ô-xy hóa lycopene cao. Nhiều nghiên cứu cho thấy nguổn am thuc với cà chua giúp giảm nguy cơ mắc bệnh tim mạch và ung thư tuyến tiền liệt.

Tiếp đến là trái kiwi do chứa nhiều vitamin C, A và E. Nho đen với lớp vỏ giàu vitamin D và sắc tố giúp ngừa ung thư và bệnh tim. 
Muốn giảm hàm lượng cholesterol quá cao trong cơ thể, bạn nên tìm đến cam vì đây là nguồn phong phú vitamin C và pectin, chất có tác dụng hạ cholesterol trong máu, qua đó ngừa bệnh tim mạch. 

Bông cải xanh là thực phẩm bạn không nên để thiếu trong chế độ dinh dưỡng của mình. Nhiều nghiên cứu cho thấy, bông cải xanh giúp ngừa một số bệnh ung thư và bệnh tim. 
Hàm lượng chất a-xít béo có trong quả bơ giúp cân bằng lượng đường trong máu, đồng thời chống đói bụng. Đây cũng là nguồn phong phú vitamin E giúp đẹp da, làm mượt tóc. 
Xếp vị trí thứ 7 là rau xà lách xoong , giàu chất i-ốt, vitamin A, C và chất sắt. Và tiếp đến là tỏi, chứa nhiều allicin, chất chống ô-xy hóa giúp giảm huyết áp và bảo vệ tim. Ăn tỏi còn có tác dụng đẩy lùi bệnh ung thư ruột và dạ dày, đồng thời ngừa cảm lạnh rất tốt. 
Cuối cùng, thực phẩm mà cần bổ sung vào chế độ ăn uống của mình là dầu ô liu , giàu vitamin E giúp ngừa trụy tim, đột quỵ.

----------

